# I can ping my Windows Server 2012 but no computer can see it



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

I can ping my Windows 2012 server on my two Windows 7 64-bit desktops via the command prompt but neither can see it when clicking on Network in Windows Explorer. 

Any suggestions on what I can do so they can be seen are appreciated.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

It could be a Windows firewall setting which hasn't been set, to allow the machine to be seen on the network.


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you lochlomander.


Would I need to check the Firewall settings on the PC or the DC? Thank you.


----------



## nemesis82 (Apr 7, 2016)

Check also the network settings (gw, netmask) and the service status of computer browser

Inviato dal mio Z00D utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Are they in a Domain or Workgroup? If workgroup, make sure the name matches.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to have Network Discovery enabled to see it Network, also make sure the network type on all devices is Domain or Work and not Public. 

Can you access the server using it's IP and it's Computer Name from a run box? ie. \\ServerName


----------

